

Nelson Mandela's 1964 sentencing speech: "I am prepared to die" - not_that_noob
http://db.nelsonmandela.org/speeches/pub_view.asp?pg=item&ItemID=NMS010&txtstr=prepared%20to%20die

======
not_that_noob
One of the greatest speeches of all-time. Such a clear and forceful exegesis
of his thinking. A giant among men.

And it answers why he chose to turn to limited violence, and as well the
charges of being a communist.

